# Rohloff QR vs Bolt In



## ShawnA (Aug 24, 2011)

I have tried searching but couldn't really find the answer to my question. If I want to put a Rohloff in my Tallboy that has 10x135 QR, what are the advantages/disadvantages of putting the bolt in Rohloff hub on it?


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I like my solid axle, although it's not a true solid axle. Without explaining why, I recommend you get the solid axle if possible, and not the QR.

Hope this helps....


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

my qr rohloff has been fine, but I have it on sliders with an OEM drop out. I'm not sure if there is any advantage with a solid axle with other setups.


----------



## ShawnA (Aug 24, 2011)

see post below.


----------



## ShawnA (Aug 24, 2011)

I ended up getting a deal I couldn't pass up on the 32h QR setup, after doing a bit more searching it seems it should be fine.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm using a QR on both of my Rohloff bikes and had nary a problem with either.


----------



## BenSwayne (May 15, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I ordered a solid axle and received a QR unit when it arrived. I was disappointed at first, but couldn't possibly resist installing it as I had a cycling trip planned for a couple days after it arrived.

I've since cycled over 1200km this summer which including 3 flat tires. The rohloff has felt great the whole time and I really enjoyed being able to pull it off, reasonably easily, for flat repairs.

The vendor has since offered to exchange the axles (I guess any rohloff service center can change out the axle and a few innards to change it out). I haven't felt any need to at this point (at least on my bike) but its supposed to offer a stiffer interface to the bike and is favored for downhill use.

So all I can say is I'm happy with my QR rohloff.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

how about if you have a horizontal dropout (Surly Troll) I 'read' that the solid axel is better for horizontal dropouts because it holds better.
off the subject a little: I see a lot of second hand rohloffs on ebay. some have been barely used. Im looking at going that route.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have 3 QR Rolhoff , never had any problems.
Key is a good QR. I use Hope QR.

Never been used on horizontal dropout , so I can't tell.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

A QR axle shouldnt be tightened too much, you can compress the hub a bit causing more drag. The bolt-on version can be very tight without compressing the hub, since it is not a through axle.

Rohloff have an issue with broken flanges if not laced super correctly or with spokes that are not approved by rohloff. If you get one, I would recommend to get them new to have warranty.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

What cyclingdutchman says makes sense. I always thought the reason to get the bolt-on is so you CAN clamp tighter and eliminate the possibility of the hub rotating itself out of the dropout under high torque pedaling situations.

That said, I put out some big watts and always used a DTSwiss RWS style steel QR. I just liked this clamp method better than a cam style plus the knurling seemed more aggressive on the DT. No issues ever in over 5 years of riding Rohloff. 

A horizontal dropout eliminates the need to set the torque high as the force is placed into the dropout arms.


----------

